# FDOT Cuts in more Double Track



## battalion51 (Apr 4, 2003)

The Florida Department of Transportation cut in a new section of Double Track between NAS NE Miami Plantation (SX1024.8) and SAS SE Opa Locka (SX1031.6). The new track has been cut in for several months now, but the existing track was removed from service for rehabilitation. This will help create a rolling meet between P603 and 98. Amtrak SB trains will have to change from Track 1 to Track 2 at Tompkins XO (SX1031.3) in order to access the Amtrak Lead at SX1031.6. This new section of track will include two Tri-Rail stations at Golden Glades and Opa Locka. The next section of Double Track to be cut in will be between NEDT Rankin (SX996.5) and SE Yamato (SX992.1) This next section will extend the current main drag of double track to nearly 21 miles and will hopefully allow 98 to have a better meet with P607.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 4, 2003)

> Tri-Rail’s popular P603 train, heading south from Mangonia Park to Miami on weekday mornings, often was stabbed by northbound Amtrak and CSX trains on the single-track main line between the two cities.


The above is a quote from a Trains.com story that goes with Battalion51's original post. You can read the full story by clicking here.


----------

